# Does Iridium compiles fine for you ?



## Alain De Vos (Sep 25, 2022)

Does Iridium compiles fine for you ?


----------



## scottro (Sep 25, 2022)

Judging from freshports, there was an update today.  Perhaps it's worth emailing the maintainer?   






						FreshPorts -- Search
					

Search




					www.freshports.org


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 26, 2022)

I've got:

```
[00:15:18] *** Added group `cyrus' (id 60)
[00:15:18] *** Added user `cyrus' (id 60)
[00:15:18] [ap-ports-job-02] |   `-- Extracting cyrus-sasl-2.1.28: .......... done
[00:15:18] [ap-ports-job-02] `-- Extracting openldap24-client-2.4.59_4: .......... done
[00:15:19] [ap-ports-job-02] Extracting krb5-1.20: .......... done
[00:15:20] =====
[00:15:20] Message from cyrus-sasl-2.1.28:
[00:15:20] 
[00:15:20] --
[00:15:20] You can use sasldb2 for authentication, to add users use:
[00:15:20] 
[00:15:20]     saslpasswd2 -c username
[00:15:20] 
[00:15:20] If you want to enable SMTP AUTH with the system Sendmail, read
[00:15:20] Sendmail.README
[00:15:20] 
[00:15:20] NOTE: This port has been compiled with a default pwcheck_method of
[00:15:20]       auxprop.  If you want to authenticate your user by /etc/passwd,
[00:15:20]       PAM or LDAP, install ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-saslauthd and
[00:15:20]       set sasl_pwcheck_method to saslauthd after installing the
[00:15:20]       Cyrus-IMAPd 2.X port.  You should also check the
[00:15:20]       /usr/local/lib/sasl2/*.conf files for the correct
[00:15:20]       pwcheck_method.
[00:15:20]       If you want to use GSSAPI mechanism, install
[00:15:20]       ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-gssapi.
[00:15:20]       If you want to use SRP mechanism, install
[00:15:20]       ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-srp.
[00:15:20]       If you want to use LDAP auxprop plugin, install
[00:15:20]       ports/security/cyrus-sasl2-ldapdb.
[00:15:20] =====
[00:15:20] Message from openldap24-client-2.4.59_4:
[00:15:20] 
[00:15:20] --
[00:15:20] The OpenLDAP client package has been successfully installed.
[00:15:20] 
[00:15:20] Edit
[00:15:20]   /usr/local/etc/openldap/ldap.conf
[00:15:20] to change the system-wide client defaults.
[00:15:20] 
[00:15:20] Try `man ldap.conf' and visit the OpenLDAP FAQ-O-Matic at
[00:15:20]   http://www.OpenLDAP.org/faq/index.cgi?file=3
[00:15:20] for more information.
[00:15:20] ===>   iridium-browser-2022.04.100.0_5 depends on shared library: libkrb.so.3 - not found
[00:15:20] *** Error code 1
[00:15:20] 
[00:15:20] Stop.
[00:15:20] make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/iridium
[00:15:23] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[00:15:23] ===>  Cleaning for iridium-browser-2022.04.100.0_5
[00:23:13] build of www/iridium | iridium-browser-2022.04.100.0_5 ended at Mon Sep 26 11:28:50 CEST 2022
[00:23:13] build time: 00:23:13
[00:23:13] !!! build failure encountered !!!
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2022)

Port list - FreeBSD pkg-fallout
					






					portsfallout.com


----------

